# I need some help..



## sickvento (Feb 16, 2002)

hey everyone a buddy of mine just picked up a 1998 A6 avant with a 2.8L motor tips trans. He brought the car without me taking a look at it first but hes having some problems. 
First of the car has 108,000 miles the timming belt was done about 5000 miles ago. The car had this problem since he brought it.
The problem is that the RMP are low about 720 and the car shakes at idle. I used my Vag to check it and he was getting a bunch of errors on missfires and stuff like that. He tells me that he had the plugs and wires changed not too long ago and there is still a problem. I also though it would be the Throttle body adaptation but i ran the vag and everything seems to be fine. I cleared all his codes and there is still a problem. Is there anything else i should look at??? vaccum leak?? is the throttle body dirty? are the coils bad... i'm not sure has anyone had this problem before??? any imput could help...


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: I need some help.. (sickvento)*

It does sound like a misfire or two. Check the gaps on all the plugs and the continuity on all the wires. After that...coilpacks. These engines are well balanced so probably not an issue but after that, check the engine mounts.
That rpm sounds about right though. Nothing wrong with that. Mine idles about there if not a hair lower when its warmed up. At lowest...680.


----------



## sickvento (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: I need some help.. (frankinstyn)*

well i will try to see the gaps on the plugs is there anyway i could check the coils before i buy one....


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: I need some help.. (sickvento)*

What are your VAG codes?
Typically rough idle is caused by plug(s), coil packs or ignition modules.


----------



## sickvento (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: I need some help.. (GLS-S4)*

they were saying misfires on all cylinders. The plugs and wires were changed before and no difference i think it might be the coild packs?? is there anyway i could check these out first..


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: I need some help.. (sickvento)*

I've never done it myself but I've heard you can simply pull each wire and see if the idle changes. If not...coil bad. Not sure how this works with these though as I've never checked a coilpack.


----------



## sickvento (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: I need some help.. (frankinstyn)*

i will try that on saturday??? anyone thing it would be a vaccum leak????


----------



## sickvento (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: I need some help.. (sickvento)*

anyone else know what it might be???


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: I need some help.. (sickvento)*

when was the fuel filter changed last? that has the ability to mess with the idle


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: I need some help.. (sickvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickvento* »_they were saying misfires on all cylinders.

You could clear the codes, drive car and rescan. You could also monitor individual cylinder misfires in real time if your friend drives while you VAG.
Are the misfires only when engine is cold, misfires continue after engine reaches operating temp, misfires only occur during WOT, etc ?

_Quote, originally posted by *sickvento* »_The plugs and wires were changed before and no difference i think it might be the coild packs?? is there anyway i could check these out first.. 

OHM Meter measure across the two outlet ports of each coil pack. Internal resistance should be between 4K and 6K Ohms.
Buy Bentley... everything you have asked is doc'd in Bentley with procedures to test http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

